# Pheasant from Delta banquet Fargo!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Had a few people ask me to post this bird up...So here you go! Nice to meet Bob, FH, GB3, Chris and everyone else!


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks great.


----------

